# Talgarth..



## markie (Jan 22, 2011)

Went to Talgarth yesterday, heavy security now..apparently the place was bought on monday..
got thrown out...gutted and saddened to say the least.
Thought Id post this as to warn peeps about the situation...
Talgarth village!...great for parking!...
http://markgemmell.carbonmade.com/


----------



## astro23 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thats a bit of a bitch! I was really hoping to get up there in the near future! Oh well, plenty more places to see eh! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lost (Jan 22, 2011)

What, the whole village of Talgarth was bought?


----------



## mookster (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe the new owners will try and make it watertight again...long shot but you never know.


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 22, 2011)

No issues with walking round this week, two uniformed guys sat in admin building, didnt see any new signs up. Will be popping back up this week will get anoher looksee.


----------



## markie (Jan 22, 2011)

my fingers are crossed about the buyer..through the grapevine...the church will be untouched along with the admin building..
if your in..you lucky buggers..noise is important...just be extra careful on leaving I guess..
the guy threatened us with the fuzz, but not sure how far they would take it..prob about 2 inches , but anyway...keep em peeled..


----------



## wolfism (Jan 22, 2011)

I think putting security on now is a case of shutting the stable door … in the three years between my first visit and last visit, the asylum has pretty much decayed to the point where only the facades can be saved.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jan 22, 2011)

Threatned with Mid Wales' finest, that would take them an hour to pedal from Brecon to Talgarth 

Mate im not being funny, the site is wide open (with a public right of way straight through) and a large for sale sign at the main entrance so any 'prospective buyer' is free to wander onto the site and look at what they would like to purchase*

*Dont take the piss though


----------



## tumbles (Jan 23, 2011)

Captain-Slow said:


> Threatned with Mid Wales' finest, that would take them an hour to pedal from Brecon to Talgarth
> 
> Mate im not being funny, the site is wide open (with a public right of way straight through) and a large for sale sign at the main entrance so any 'prospective buyer' is free to wander onto the site and look at what they would like to purchase*
> 
> *Dont take the piss though




Yep I've had an argument with the previous security about the road through the site. It IS a public right of way. You can stand on the road outside of admin and take pictures if you wish. There are 9 police officers in Brecon.. I doubt for a minute they will be interested in turning up.

I knew there was an offer on the table, it's good if its finally been sold. *something* needed to be done with it.


----------



## markie (Jan 23, 2011)

Dawn raid me reckons...smoke me a kipper..Ill be back for breakfast..tally ho!


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 9, 2011)

Any more news on the security here seriously thinking of driving up asap!


----------



## Cheese Monkey (Apr 11, 2011)

Was completely quiet ~2 weeks ago. Very nice relaxed explore


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 26, 2011)

*talgarth still doable!*



markie said:


> Went to Talgarth yesterday, heavy security now..apparently the place was bought on monday..
> got thrown out...gutted and saddened to say the least.
> Thought Id post this as to warn peeps about the situation...
> Talgarth village!...great for parking!...
> http://markgemmell.carbonmade.com/



we did it again on friday just. still do able and fantastic..just need to know how and when..! dogs loely ..feed it crisps!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 26, 2011)

*talgarth still doable!*



astro23 said:


> Thats a bit of a bitch! I was really hoping to get up there in the near future! Oh well, plenty more places to see eh! Thanks for the heads up!



still very doable.


----------

